# Inverted mouse problem



## tonyc2968 (Jul 8, 2011)

My mouse controls are inverted up is down left is right and right is left. 
I've tryed everything to fix this none seem to work.


----------



## GuiltedLady (Jul 6, 2011)

Please go to Control Panel > Change Mouse Settings and tell us if you see anything strange there. If your mouse requires drivers (some wireless mouses do), then update/reinstall the drivers. If you have a wireless mouse that uses batteries, check to see that your batteries are charged (that sometimes causes issues like this). If none of this helps please let us know!


----------



## tonyc2968 (Jul 8, 2011)

I've tried the mouse setting is just for the touchpad.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Please post your system specs, To include Make and model System if Big Box,OS.


----------

